# Lilies in the morning



## adamhiram (Jun 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Put on the macro and take some close up shots. I can get years worth of images in my own backyard using a macro.


Thanks for the inspiration - some lilies just bloomed this morning!

Shot with a 35mm f/1.8 lens at f/22 and 32mm extension tubes (20+12).




20170616-DSC_2875a by adamhiram, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 16, 2017)

Be careful, you'll get hooked.  ;-)


----------

